# Bigbears



## bigbears (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi every one. This is my seconed post. Hope Im doing every thing right. Im not much of a wood worker.[new] What Im lookin for is if there is any out there in my area that sell's HANDPLANE part's. I picked up a few at an AUCTION. some of them need blades frogs.Well you get the idea. No Im not a collecter. I live in Southen Illinois near Carbondale. I'll keep watching the new posts in hopes of some one has parts. 
BIGBERARS


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Did you try Ebay ? I just bought several this weekend (whole planes) for $3-$15 more or less for the parts. 5-6 of the ones I bought look like a quick tune up and sharpen they will work like new. One I won for $3 is obviously broken (wood was split) but it was a 25" jointer with an unusual design I am going to copy and appears to have a good iron...the iron was worth $3 to me.
Carbondale eh, I am up in central Illinois. I used to go down around there and rock climb (and party a little). A bunch of us guys used to load up and spend a long weekend hiking and climbing at Giant City, pretty country. Where I live it is flat farm ground we do not have cool stuff like "The Devil's standtable".


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bigbears said:


> What Im lookin for is if there is any out there in my area that sell's HANDPLANE part's.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*


Which handplanes do you have that need parts?


----------



## bigbears (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank's for the quick response from CABINETMAN AND DAREN. Yes I have checked out E-BAY. From what I have seen the shiping cost twice as much as the part's. I guess Im just an old tight wad[77].The part's I need right now are for a STANLEY AND A bailey. Some need Totes which Im trying to make myself. Keep's me out of trouble. I guess i have to keep my eye on E-BAY. Thank's again guys.
BIBEARS-------WALLY


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigbears said:


> From what I have seen the shiping cost twice as much as the part's. I guess Im just an old tight wad[77].


I am a tight wad too, you are right I said I bought planes for $3-$15...as a grand total the shipping is just a little more than the items purchased. But what you gonna do? I have looked for years locally for these planes and nada. I sat down yesterday and bought 10 planes as of this morning I wanted (got outbid on a few) for a little over $150 delivered. 100 year old(?) Stanley Bailey, Ohio Tool, a couple coffin planes Auburn tool company, a big Hancock jointer, an old Hamilton...like I said all but one is in working order, that one had what looked to be a good iron that is 3" wide and 6" long. I need that iron for something else and the old busted plane is something I can replicate.

That is one of things I look at when bidding, the shipping costs. Some of those people are scammers, they have "handling fees". They sell something cheap but tack on $20 to shipping, I don't even look at their item if the shipping looks out of line. I ship alot of stuff and have a pretty good idea what it costs.

One lady was cool though, I bought 2 planes from her (the 2 most expensive $15 each) I shot her a note and asked about shipping, she wanted $8 each. She sent a note back saying pay the $16 and she would send a check back for $8 with them, they would both ship in the same box for the same money as just one.

Here is one of the planes...$6.00. The small pair I got for $5 for both ($2.50 each) I am going to use these to work and also use them for patterns (the all wood ones, most of the ones I bought were all wood) to make my own new ones. I have my own steel and a sharpening shop to make that steel tempered knives.


----------

